# Adding kool aid



## chris400 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have 5 gal of lemon sp and have 5 packs of kool aid i wanna add to it ...how long do i need to let it set after adding it and would you back sweetin before or after adding the kool aid


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 19, 2015)

I added Kool-aid to mine for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I added it at the same time as back sweetening. It's been sitting for 2 weeks and dropped just a dusting of sediment and is crystal clear. I plan to bottle today.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 13, 2015)

Also note that the koolaid will add sweetness. I over sweetened my "Hulk Pee" with lime koolaid. I agree with giving it a few weeks to clear.


----------



## gaboy (Feb 13, 2015)

What flavor Kool-Aid did you guys add?


----------



## NorCal (Feb 13, 2015)

I added lemon to one and lime to the other. Frankly, I like it without any koolaid the best.


----------



## Arne (Feb 13, 2015)

Try adding a pkg. to a gallon and see if you like it before you hit the whole 5 gal. Do a gallon at a time and you can change up and find something you like. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## vernsgal (Feb 13, 2015)

I've added Kool aid to mine for color only. I found after a year there's no additional flavors.


----------



## chris400 (Feb 13, 2015)

I added strawberry to mine and it is very very little extra flavor ...color is great though


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 14, 2015)

Results for adding Koolaid to mine: The flavor is ok, but it has the powdery Koolaid taste. I used the Strawberry and Watermelon flavors. Next flavoring that I will do will be with the wine flavoring extracts and maybe food coloring for color.


----------

